# Sticky  Mexico Riding Spots...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hi, guys!!

We've noticed these are the places that get the most usual requests for info about riding.

Please visit the links here for information about said places.

Cancun
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1810102&postcount=10
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=272111&highlight=cancun
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=299937&highlight=cancun
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=352718&highlight=cancun

Copper Canyon

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=85468&highlight=Copper+Canyon
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=83533&highlight=Copper+Canyon
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=145817&highlight=Copper+Canyon
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=151333&highlight=Copper+Canyon
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=245124&highlight=Copper+Canyon
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=314661&highlight=Copper+Canyon
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=320378&highlight=Copper+Canyon

Cd. Juarez
http://www.chupacabras100km.org/

Durango
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=340800&highlight=guadalajara

Guadalajara
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=362480&highlight=guadalajara
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=332359&highlight=guadalajara
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=262185&highlight=guadalajara

Oaxaca
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=116629&highlight=Oaxaca
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=116880&highlight=Oaxaca
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=117056&highlight=Oaxaca
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=117407&highlight=Oaxaca
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=117424&highlight=Oaxaca

Puebla
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=366730&highlight=Puebla
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=194433&highlight=Puebla
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=210396&highlight=Puebla

Puerto Vallarta
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=155173&highlight=vallarta
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=152615&highlight=vallarta
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=365341&highlight=vallarta
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=363102&highlight=vallarta

Real de Catorce
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=1684884&postcount=1

Sonora
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=147129&highlight=Copper+Canyon

Tour Companies
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=159180&highlight=Copper+Canyon


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

cool idea Warp! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> cool idea Warp! :thumbsup:


Idea is from Triphop, I think... I just did it.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*Perfect....*

Thank you from Canada :thumbsup:. Here is what my local trails look like at the moment...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Just noticed... thanx warp! 
btw, theres a new trail near SnMartin Texmelucan wich I would say (and the little lady concurs) is the most scenic and fun we've done so far. Id post some pictures but the two times Ive ridden it I was too busy enjoying the ride... maybe next time. (so you could add to this)

some info: 
Name: 3 Ríos (its actually only one you get to cross at 3 dif places)
Lenght: 7.5 or 13 (starting from a pueblito)
Dificulty: appart from the river crossings, and a rock garden at the end, its really non technical fast pedalling trail. 
Fun factor: Id say a 10
It was made/used for the State Leage about 3 weeks ago, maybe LB could add a bit more info as I really dont know much about the local mtbike league.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

It's missing Mexico City and Valle de Bravo


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> It's missing Mexico City and Valle de Bravo


I intentionally omitted Mexico City as there are a gazillion threads about it. Most of them.

As for Valle de Bravo, please post the links. Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Rzozaya... will you make us the honor???


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Where's Guanajuato?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Right of Jalisco (by the Pacific ocean)


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

-----


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Garlock said:


> Yeah thanks, I meant GUANAJUATO'S RIDING SPOTS!
> I know where it is, I went there last summer.


Well, please start a thread with pictures of your ride or give the link to rides in Guanajuato.

Thank you!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hahahahahaha, I thought you were gonna like my joke


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Hahahahahaha, I thought you were gonna like my joke


I laughed, and thought... cant miss it, its right in the middle of the thing


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Any trails in/near Monterrey NL ?


----------



## davidfd (Nov 19, 2010)

*primer post*

Hola a todos los bikers...este es mi primer post . soy de guadalajara y aqui tenemos mucho pa darle, aqui les dejo un link a un miniclip de video de el bosque del centinela en zapopan, que tiene muy buen singletrack , y aunque las distancias son limitadas se pueden conectar muy buenos rides, con bajadillas tecnicas y mas que nada , puedes rodar en singletrack toda la sesion.....saludos!!!


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

padre el vid david! gracias por compartir!


----------



## kpumaorn (Nov 11, 2010)

i know i should probably just do some more research, but i figured id ask here. is there anywhere to ride by El Dorado Royale in Riviera Maya? ill be attending a wedding there and would like to do some MTB there if available. thanks in advance for any help


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

kpumaorn said:


> i know i should probably just do some more research, but i figured id ask here. is there anywhere to ride by El Dorado Royale in Riviera Maya? ill be attending a wedding there and would like to do some MTB there if available. thanks in advance for any help


Try a PM to Alcarve, he owns a bikeshop in Cancun, he used to be a regular in this forum.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone here ride the areas around Cd. Zacatecas? I'm familiar with town since I've been there at least five times, but never had my bike with me. So, what off-road trails are there, any to ride on the back side of La Bufa as well?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Haines Mountain Biker (Aug 5, 2011)

*Cabo Pulmo Purpose Built Singletrack BCS*

2 hours north of Cabo San Lucas. Giant Trance rental at dive shop. 20 miles of purpose built mountain bike single track. Excellent All Mountain trail. Sweet design and quality maintained created graciously by handful of local seasonal American mountain Bikers. Destination quality trails. I suggest a donation to the trail builders cause what they're doing up there is magic.


----------



## aalexei (May 17, 2012)

Primer post 
Soy de Monterrey un Saludo a todos y tengo dudas sobre una bici en que paret del foro les puedo preguntar?


----------



## Jude20VT (May 31, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

The following pictures were of one of the many less traveled all mountain bike rides Mexico has to offer. The ride started at 10am @ approximately 3300 meters which is 10,800 ft near the summit of an extinct volcano Cofre de Perote who's peak sits at just over 4300 meters (14K ft). 36 Kilometers (22 miles) and 4 hours later we were eating quesadillas in Coatepec which sits @ 1200 meters (3900 ft). About 1500 meters (5000 ft) of vertical descent.

This particular trail is un-developed, rock infested technical mountain biking where you need to be plugged in 95%. It takes you from alpine forest through cool wet tropical rainforests to end up in hot humid tropical forests. Its a shame that Mexico has all the overblown, media enhanced violence issues it has. Yes the violence is bad but there are many places that are as safe as any Latin America has to offer. I can say this because Ive traveled extensively to most. All the media hype makes for a little-known hidden jewel which offers some of the best surfing, mountain biking, beaches and people this hemisphere has to offer with out all the hustle a bustle of the throngs of tourist that plague may popular countries which offer the same. If you are able to put aside all the BS the media feeds the world and you are a self-sufficient traveler Mexico is the place to be. Hopefully some of you from outside of MX can make it down. This is not the Mexico you see on the tube.

Fell free to PM me with any questions

Mountain Bike Ride -- Tembladeras, Xalapa MX - Jonathan Simon's Photos

here is a good vid that pretty much gives you a feel for what it was about.

Tembladeras a Coatepec; Trembles to Coffee - PART 2 - YouTube


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

*Slowmotion*, thanks for posting the ride report. How far from Xalapa is the trail, and what types of XC riding are to be had? We're considering going to Veracruz or Zacatecas this winter after attending my sister's wedding in Yucatan. I've been to Xalapa before and it was alright, but admittedly I prefer Zacatecas or Chihuahua.

Also, you are spot on about the overblown violence aspect. So many places to go there, and the people are FANTASTIC!


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Id say its about 40 km from Xalapa maybe a bit more. You have to climb up to Conejo then its all down hill. We had a friend drop us off at conejo and meet us in Coatepec.

With regard to your other question -- To be honest i dont have first hand expierence with any trail other than the one mentioned in the post. I aim to change that soon. However, just by what I seen I think you could ride every weekend in the surrounding area of Xalapa for years and not ride the same trail twice. Just on the Cofre de Perote there were many trails. Keep in mind that these are not bike trails pre se. They are paths that people depend on to get to thier houses nestled in the mountains. As such they go on for kilometer after kilometer and can be very challenging. mostly due to errosion and bare clay which as i learned is a whole other world to ride on when you are going straight down hill. Keep in mind there are many more cross country style trails available.

Also there is pico de orizaba (father south -- see link) Pico de Orizaba - Jonathan Simon's Photos which is not far away. from there you can go east for many miles of trails. Basically there are endless options. You would be well advised to go with someone who knows the are or you speak spanish well. If you speak spanish you can always rely on Mexican GPS where you stop and ask but in the area close to Pico de Orizaba you could get lost and stay lost. look at google maps.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the information! I know what you mean by all the clay laying around and these being local paths to get from one place to another. I'm thinking Estado de Veracruz is nothing but giant vats of clay and rocks that can kick my butt after going there three times now.

Been down to Orizaba, Fortin de las Flores and Cordoba before, I can only imagine the clay even being worse. Walking down into the old railroad line in Barrance de Metlac then back out I musta had at least fifty pounds of that stuff stuck to me.

Thanks again!


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

unicrown junkie

not sure if the forum rules allow for this but look up MexicoMTB.com http://www.mexicomtb.com/ -- you really need to look up steve.

Steve is very knowledgable of all things riding MTbikes in the area. He is also a capable rider. If you like friendly competition on the trails youll have fun. he is also a very accessable person


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

If we decide to hit Xalapa I will ask his advice for XC trails for sure. I like friendly competition, but am an old fart now, and I ride all rigid regardless of the trail, so I would be WAY behind him and you guys on a trail.

Thanks again, and have a great weekend!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

unicrown junkie said:


> Thanks for the information! I know what you mean by all the clay laying around and these being local paths to get from one place to another. I'm thinking Estado de Veracruz is nothing but giant vats of clay and rocks that can kick my butt after going there three times now.
> 
> Been down to Orizaba, Fortin de las Flores and Cordoba before, I can only imagine the clay even being worse. Walking down into the old railroad line in Barrance de Metlac then back out I musta had at least fifty pounds of that stuff stuck to me.
> 
> Thanks again!


Well, you can go down the coast and get bogged down in sand pits also.

Veracruz, as you know it's a rather large state and you still have to discover more of the incredible Sierra around Catemaco and San Andres Tuxtla. It's mostly rainforest.

Terrain changes a lot along Veracruz. I have only experience riding around Cardel (south of Xalapa like 70kms and flat like a pan) as I grew up there. There, is more about sand and stones.

I tried to access mexicomtb and it not working? I'm interested as my sister lives in Xalapa and we go regularly down there. I could take my bike with me!

Copper Canyon in Chihuahua is plain awesome. Logistics are a bit more complicated but it's worthy.


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

Warp said:


> Well, you can go down the coast and get bogged down in sand pits also.
> 
> Veracruz, as you know it's a rather large state and you still have to discover more of the incredible Sierra around Catemaco and San Andres Tuxtla. It's mostly rainforest.
> 
> ...


http://www.mexicomtb.com/

this should work


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

*Warp*, my apologies for getting back so late to you. Thanks for the advice, I've yet to hit the sandpits of Veracruz, fortunately, but have been through Minatitlan and spent a day in Coatzacolcos to see the rail action there. That's about it for me and Veracruz besides being to Cordoba and Xalapa.

We're (my spouse and me) are kind of in a bind. She really wants to visit Oaxaca, but a whole week there and I swear I will die from boredom. So, I'm trying to figure out a way to go to both Oaxaca and Zacatecas if possible. I like Xalapa, and so does she, but in thinking about food and architectural history, Cd. Oaxaca has Xalapa beat hands down.

So we ponder and ponder some more. All comes down to only one extra week after we have hit the Yucatan and limited funds, arggh!

* Slowmotion* I went through the various parts of the site you mentioned. Gotta admit, I sure am curious to see one of General Santana's homes!


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Forgot to add that I've been to Chihuahua six times now(it is my favorite state, possibly). We want to hit Creel, Madera, and La Junta, but don't have the time to go that far north on this trip. Considered it again and again, but flying into Los Mochis is a pain in the butt for us.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

unicrown junkie said:


> Forgot to add that I've been to Chihuahua six times now(it is my favorite state, possibly). We want to hit Creel, Madera, and La Junta, but don't have the time to go that far north on this trip. Considered it again and again, but flying into Los Mochis is a pain in the butt for us.


Hey, no worries!

Chihuahua it's so freaking big it's hard to get there from anywhere and to make matters worst, Creel is only accessible from by road from Chihuahua or train from Mochis.

You can fly to Chihuahua also, but it's going from Yucatan-DF-Chihuahua and the train departs ONLY by 6:00AM, so it means spending the night there. It means basically two days travelling.

I worked there for like 8mo.... right in the middle of the Copper Canyon, close to Chinipas.

I haven't been to Zacatecas and your post has me thinking about going. My mom went and tells me that the city is beautiful, it has a cable car and old mines. But that's as far as I can offer advice.

Oaxaca... "short" distance (you know what I mean, in Mexico nothing is close as in Europe) from Yucatan which is a plus. The city is really nice, many tourist go there, great architecture, awesome food, beautiful prehispanic monuments... and if you think you'll get bored, go to Huatulco or Puerto Escondido. It's not an easy drive down to the coast, but it's well worthy also.

Check Oaxaca thread in this thread. It has pointers to guides and places.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeah, I've taken the train about five times so far. What sucks now is that _El Segundo_ no longer exists, only_ Primera_. And since Segundo left at 7am, it made for an easier departure. I actually prefer the La Junta side of the mountains, Chihuahua's desert is a must-see in terms of places to visit in my opinion. And as you said, a two day trip to just get on the train, if it isn't full. Thought about flying into Culiacan because it's cheap, but same problem.

Where exactly did you work? I've only been to Urique down in the Canyon. There are some crazy mining operations going on in those hills!

As for Cd. Zacatecas, it's awesome. Been there four times so far, but never with the bike. Has great views from La Bufa and the Teleferico, plus the 8000 feet elevation is a real lung buster.

regarding Oaxaca, been there three times to date. Love the city and surrounding area, but it gets boring for me real quick compared to Zacatecas. As you know, it's a lot closer to the Yucatan and QR, so makes getting into Cd. Oaxaca in one day quite easy.

I love Cd. Chihuahua. I think it's Volaris(may be Interjet) that flies into Chih., but that town is worth the visit, it would be my seventh time there. Flights are cheap enough, but I don't know about off-roading there in December, worth it?

Too many wonderful places to visit in such a wonderful country. Like you said, everything is far apart, and I'm used to it since I grew up in Northern California; our problem is we don't have enough time! ARRRGH!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

unicrown junkie said:


> Where exactly did you work? I've only been to Urique down in the Canyon. There are some crazy mining operations going on in those hills!
> 
> I love Cd. Chihuahua. I think it's Volaris(may be Interjet) that flies into Chih., but that town is worth the visit, it would be my seventh time there. Flights are cheap enough, but I don't know about off-roading there in December, worth it?


I worked at Palmarejo, in Chinipas Canyon. Closest rail station is Temoris, like a couple hours past Creel on the Chepe. I worked in one of those crazy mining projects, lol!

No more Segundo? Shizzle... add to that that the Chepe is not exactly cheap.

Flying to Chihuahua, you also have Viva Aerobus, which is dirt cheap, but they charge you even for luggage. If you travel light, it may be an option.

Traveling on the Chepe was an eye opener. I am from Veracruz and I had not seen such vast, open plains as just passing Cuauhtemoc, Chih. before then. Then the canyons!

Riding there in december? As long as you stay below 4500ft above sea level, you'd be OK. Above that and it's freezing. Winter makes the train unpredictable. If it snows on the highlands, they cut the service until weather improves sometimes.

Edit... Riding in Chihuahua by december... not that bad. Gets a little cold (close to zero centigrades or even below), but just that. There are some trails to be ridden there, but I haven't ridden there.


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

*Warp*, Temoris! Been through so many times, but never got off the train. Any good rides right from the train station?

As for Viavaerobus, been hearing to many scary non-refund stories for me to take them. And one thing about Cuauhtemoc, I saw a knock down drag-out fight between two young woman once there just beside the train station when I was in town for two days. Man it was epic...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

unicrown junkie said:


> *Warp*, Temoris! Been through so many times, but never got off the train. Any good rides right from the train station?


Don't know about riding there. I was working there. I took my bike once and got to ride over the roads there, which are not technical but the views are astonishing and the roads challenging enough.

Temoris...










The view from what was my office... Edit... no, that was somewhere between San Rafael and Palmarejo.










This is the view from my office indeed...










The lower road to Chinipas (there was a higher road)...










One of the many tunnels in the mountains...










One more, halfways to Chinipas from Palmarejo...


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

unicrown junkie

Oaxaca there is a place to rent mt bikes. I rented one and explored the surrounding areas. I wouldnt call it a wow experience but it was fun. did some bushwhacking and had some fun.

I get the impression that Like Xalapa if you connect with the right person Oaxaca is a MT bike wonderland. You just need to know where to go. Its a big state with many areas on the map depicted as blank areas. No towns, villages or roads to speak of. A no-mans land. Kind of place that draws my attention.

Back to the story -- Where I rented the bike the owner (cant remember his name of the name of the shop) seemed to be pretty knowledgeable of the area.

Happy Camp, Weaverville ring a bell?


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

unicrown junkie said:


> ...regarding Oaxaca, been there three times to date. Love the city and surrounding area, but it gets boring for me real quick compared to Zacatecas. As you know, it's a lot closer to the Yucatan and QR, so makes getting into Cd. Oaxaca in one day quite easy.


Oaxaca is a real mountain biking paradise, if you take your time to explore a bit. The state has amazing places to ride: oak-pine forests, mist forests, cloud forests jungles, sea, you ask!.. whatever your might want to ride on!!. You can get as high as 3,500 m.a.s.l to sea level in -_literally speaking_- one freaking singletrack! There are endless singletracks, doubletracks & logging roads everywhere; technical terrain & not so technical. I just spent three weeks in the Sierra Norte de Juarez (about 70 km north of Oaxaca city) and the place is awesome for all-mountain riding. I particularly recommend exploring around Capulalpam, Ixtlan de Juarez and bit more far away, Comaltepec.

Oaxaca is for sure one of my favourite mtb destinations in Mexico. The people is amazingly frendly & warm hearted. The food is the best. Cultural land & beautiful landscapes. It can't get much better than that. But... then, if you like Can Cun for example, forget about all what I've said above.

Here are links for a couple of vids / slide shows I took over there:

Capulalpam Oaxaca: a true mountain biking paradise - YouTube
MTB in Capulalpam Oaxaca Mexico - YouTube

IMHO, it is almost impossible to get bored in Oaxaca if you bring a mtb with you when visiting the state!

Cheers,


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Warp said:


>


Un bello ejemplo de una bici verdaderamente clásica del MTB. :thumbsup:

Un chasis tan bien maquinado, mas un diseño de suspensión muy eficiente.

Nada mas le agregaríamos un amortiguador de ultima generación como un Fox Kashima o un Monarch Plus. Yo creo que le andaría ganando a muchas de las mejores bicis del 2012. :eekster:

Aun no entiendo por que te deshiciste de ella :madman::madman::madman:

Saludos


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Warp said:


> The view from what was my office... Edit... no, that was somewhere between San Rafael and Palmarejo.
> ----------
> 
> Bonitas fotos Warp. Y esa Titus se ve padre. Supongo que una de las primeras de doble suspensión de esa marca, no?
> ...


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

*Slowmotion* Hmmm, Happy Camp and Weaverville!!!! Oh yes, you do know my old stomping grounds. Can only wonder more now about you! Well, actually Happy Camp is a long ways from Hayfork. We should talk more about that later.

Back on topic, we have been looking at everything in Mexico as to where to go. Still only have tix one way into QR.

I like Oaxaca, and the mountains having gone through them a few times on the passenger train(gone now). But I think I may have my spouse convinced as to the difficulty of flying into Oax. cost wise.

Trying here to limit money expenditures, and I'm leaning either towards Cd. Chihuahua, Cuiliacan, or Aguascalientes.

*Warp* here are my photos from the Copper Canyon and Chihuahua. Loved seeing yours, btw! Mexico pics:https://https://www.pbase.com/sixriversrail/chihuahua

Have a great day, everyone.

Sincerely, UJ



slowmotion said:


> unicrown junkie
> 
> Oaxaca there is a place to rent mt bikes. I rented one and explored the surrounding areas. I wouldnt call it a wow experience but it was fun. did some bushwhacking and had some fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

* Serengetijack* my apologies for not responding. For some reason your email post never made it into my inbox, so I missed it until now.

As for this sea-level to mountain top singletrack, is this down near San Jose del Pacifico before dropping into Puerto Escondido? I have always wanted to ride this area after visiting PE, Salina Cruz, and Ixtepec back in 2004.

Never heard of the other towns you mentioned, but as I said before, taking the train to Cuicatlan sure made my eyes get big. I never knew until then that Oaxaca had MASSIVE mountains.

BTW, can't stand Cancun. We're just flying in, then off to Isla Mujeres and attending a family function. I prefer Zacatecas, Chihuahua, Puebla, and then it's hard to decide which state next. Been to twenty plus so far, more than at home here in the US.

Thanks for the advice, and I agree the food is maybe the best(Puebla vs. Oaxaca) it is very HARD to decide!:thumbsup:



Serengetijack said:


> Oaxaca is a real mountain biking paradise, if you take your time to explore a bit. The state has amazing places to ride: oak-pine forests, mist forests, cloud forests jungles, sea, you ask!.. whatever your might want to ride on!!. You can get as high as 3,500 m.a.s.l to sea level in -_literally speaking_- one freaking singletrack! There are endless singletracks, doubletracks & logging roads everywhere; technical terrain & not so technical. I just spent three weeks in the Sierra Norte de Juarez (about 70 km north of Oaxaca city) and the place is awesome for all-mountain riding. I particularly recommend exploring around Capulalpam, Ixtlan de Juarez and bit more far away, Comaltepec.
> 
> Oaxaca is for sure one of my favourite mtb destinations in Mexico. The people is amazingly frendly & warm hearted. The food is the best. Cultural land & beautiful landscapes. It can't get much better than that. But... then, if you like Can Cun for example, forget about all what I've said above.
> 
> ...


----------



## slowmotion (Mar 29, 2007)

unicrown junkie said:


> *Slowmotion* actually Happy Camp is a long ways from Hayfork......


LOL -- not on a Motorbike but yes its not right down the street. More via PM

BTW -- Link did not work.

I have a stumppy FSR if you make it over here to Puebla. There are a few nice sppots but I must admit most of what I do these days has solid good pucker factor associated with it but a day just cruzing around some places ive wanted to visit (see below) would be fine with me. Also, Puebla can be interesting to visit for you and your wife to see

Las mejores rutas mountain bike en Tlaxcala (México) : Wikiloc


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

OK, first the link: Chihuahua, El Estado Grande! Si! Photo Gallery by Six Rivers Rail at pbase.com It should work now, I just checked it.

I might as well admit it, the family function I am attending is a wedding in QR, and Puebla may be on the list. But I won't know until my sister says if she is going there or not. Since she's getting married, she gets first pick in where to go in Mexico, and she expressed an interest in seeing Puebla for the first time. I certainly don't want to ruin her homeymoon by being in the same city, if you know what I mean.

I have been to Puebla twice in fact, and LOVED it. Those freaking cementos they serve are amazing, and _Pueblano cooking is awesome in general. Have you been to the railroad museum next to downtown? It's one of the best outdoor collections of trains in North America.

I will be back to ask about Puebla riding if we get the go-ahead to visit and my sister heads somewhere else.

As for Happy Camp and the road bike, now that makes sense! Sounded like fun.

If for some reas
_


slowmotion said:


> LOL -- not on a Motorbike but yes its not right down the street. More via PM
> 
> BTW -- Link did not work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

unicrown junkie said:


> * Serengetijack* my apologies for not responding. For some reason your email post never made it into my inbox, so I missed it until now.
> 
> No Problem. That happens sometimes. A lot of people here never answer so I am used to it, jaja.
> 
> ...


You welcome dude! Take care & enjoy the trip.


----------



## fuentes_88 (Jan 8, 2009)

*Chihuahua Riding*

Cascada de Basaseachi
Cascada de Basaseachi - YouTube


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Chequense este proyecto en Jalisco!

Freeride Park Sierra del Tigre | 32 Spokes MTB México


----------



## raenk (Jun 25, 2013)

I want to add Mazatlán, Sinaloa to the list.

There are nice trails and the surroundings are great as well.

Here's a youtube channel where you can check out some mtb riding:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCssRP0hWpYPGUwhaGGpzWzA

You can find videos in youtube about Mazatlan in general as well.


----------



## windsurf2xs (Jul 10, 2007)

Just got back from a windsurf/bike vacation in Baja California Sur.

We found great single track in La Ventana on the Sea of Cortez just east of La Paz.
The trails are pretty narrow and very "spiney", so you have to ride with some caution.
There are two sets of trails...One north of El Sargento which is more technical and has more climbing. Another set of trails just south of La Ventana (towards El Bufador) that is supposed to be more flowy and less climbing. Thanks to Warren for hand digging these trails; I hope he has help.

We also went to Todos Santos (on the Pacific side from La Paz). Two sets of trails there.
We rode the ones right from town (behind the cemetery). Great single track. Wide enough that you could carry more speed without too much cactus fear. About 25 miles of trail in those loops. There is supposed to be another trail system further north, but we didn't ride them. Thanks to the local bike shop (The Hub) in town for building and maintaining these trails. They had bikes to rent for $400 pesos per day. Good deal for 29er hard trails. Very friendly and helpful (David and Raul).

Saludos!


----------



## Giant Clyde (Apr 11, 2005)

Haines Mountain Biker said:


> 2 hours north of Cabo San Lucas. Giant Trance rental at dive shop. 20 miles of purpose built mountain bike single track. Excellent All Mountain trail. Sweet design and quality maintained created graciously by handful of local seasonal American mountain Bikers. Destination quality trails. I suggest a donation to the trail builders cause what they're doing up there is magic.


I rode Cabo Pulmo in Nov 2013. Rented a Giant Trance like you mentioned. Definitely an excellent trail system but very remote. I stayed in San Jose del Cabo and it was about 1.5 hours to get there one way. There is a hill climb in there that is a lung buster, but the ride back down makes it worth it. Coming back to Cabo again this November and I think I might give the trail system in Todos Santos a try. Here is a video of my Cabo Pulmo ride:


----------



## Giant Clyde (Apr 11, 2005)

*Los Barriles Buena Vista single track*

I stayed in Cabo for the week of Thanksgiving. We drove an hour and 15 minutes north to Los Barriles. There is a trail system there (look for the flag pole up on a hill). That is where we started. There is a good amount of climbing along with trails that flow. 90% single track. Very well maintained, in fact we saw 2 or 3 guys out there doing maintenance. Not overly technical but enough to keep it fun. It's also very close to town where there is a bike shop and plenty of places for a post ride meal. Here is a video of our ride:


----------



## Flat Pedals (Apr 22, 2011)

Valle De Bravo. I can't find any beta since like 2008. Bikes have changed, trails have changed. Planning a trip to DF in the coming months and looking to do some riding in Valle De Bravo. Which outfit is the best in town for high end bike rentals and tours? I've seen Pablo's and ConTato both have bikes and tours but only seem to see a low end hardtail rental fleet. Is it possible to get a demo type trail or enduro full suspension bike and a guide that will take you on some of the more advanced terrain? Recommended routes? Also noticed Bravo Bikes which looks to be a higher end shop with rentals i.e. Transition. Do they provide tours? Any help/insight greatly appreciated.


----------



## scoottay (Apr 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if there is decent riding to be had in and around San Felipe, BCN? If so, any pointers would be greatly appreciated.


----------

